# It's been a while



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

As you can see it's been a while (about 6 months) since my last blog entry. It's been a bit of a roller coaster year for me. My dad suddenly passed away back in January and that really took the wind out of my sails as far as Halloween work went. He was my main helper with all things Halloween and his presence will surely be missed but not forgotten.

Back in April I ventured back to the shop to get my head back into things; and we're off to a good start. As per my last post, I am still going ahead with the themed rooms for this season. Construction is now under way for the many new pneumatic props for this season. As well I am completely rebuilding our Halloween fence. This will make it way stronger and weatherproof. I hope to start the "room" construction soon. I will keep everyone posted on the progress and post pix. 

Happy Haunting


----------

